# If you want tilapia Please chime in



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've located a source for tilapia delivery next Spring. These particular tilapia have proven to survive in water temps as low as 48 degrees and could extend the typical tilapia season here in Ohio by a month. They are mixed sex to increase forage. Please see the previous thread for more information http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94625

Pricing will depend on the quantity ordered. The truck can haul 5000lbs so the goal is to get a 5000lb total order for best pricing. This is the first time since 2004 that I have found a source willing to deliver quantities of mixed sex tilapia in Ohio. 10-30lbs per acre are typically the recommended stocking quantity for season long maintenance and forage production. Orders will need to be placed in early fall. If you wish to stock tilapia please chime in with the quantity you will commit to if the price is right.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I know my dad is interested in getting some. Where would we have to go to pick them up? We are from the Youngstown area. As far as numbers our pond is probably just under 1/2 acre not sure how man we would need???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The plan at this point is to have them delivered directly to the ponds from the fish truck to make it easier on us pond owners and ensure optimal health.

4-15lbs for 1/2 acre would be a good starting point depending on how much vegetation is present at stocking time. When I started with a weed free pond, 4 lbs kept mine very clean through October. Stock higher amounts if forage is a priority.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I would be interested in 10-15# for my 3/4 acre pond. I have more need for forage than I do weed control.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, do you know what size they are/will be?? I would be interested in some if they are bigger, like over 8", othewise they would be become expensive forage, keep me on the list and as we get closer or some more details ( IE size, cost)I can give you specifics. 
Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Assume 1/4 lbers but will get more details for sure. 1/4lb should be fine unless you have a lot of bass over 20" or very large cats. I should also add that these are pond raised fish which should make them a little hardier than those that spend their lives in 87 deg. RAS tanks.

I hoping the cost is less than the typical fathead and shiner price/lb. Pretty easy to justify then since they reproduce more often and will likely grow larger faster with the added bonus of vegetation control.

It seems to me that all these new developments with retention ponds would be interested since they get a lot of flow-through and nutrients from lawns, making them harder to control with chemicals.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Count me in for about 10 lbs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Put me down for #10 for next year, if I could find them locally I would put some in right now.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

where would they be coming from? We are in Lorain County, a fer piece from Springfield.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They're coming from Florida, one of the few places in the US that can overwinter them in outdoor ponds. Gary, the pond you've been talking about sounds like a good candidate. 

Please help get the word out to pond owners not on this site. The closer we get to 5000lbs, the better the pricing will be for all of us.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure it is. We have very little spawning in our pond, I haven't seen a bluegill bed in a couple years. We put gills in every year, no one takes many out, and yet they are not stunted. When you look at the pond you can see bottom only down to about the 12" depth. Below that depth you can see black leaves. That tells me that there is a serious oxygen depletion. No big bass that I've seen, lots of bulfrogs and a few turtles, including some the size of a silver dollar. Along some of the edges is pondweed and some emergant, but only on a shallow flat. 

So, what it comes down to is how much for say 10 ponds of breeding size? I have to know an aproximate number delivered before I can make a proposal.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

I would be interested in 50-100 lbs if the price was right & I could get them delivered to east central Indiana(about 35 miles east of the state line, right on US 36). Let me know if that could be possible.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would take 20-30 lbs


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea I am in for 10lbs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone know where they can be picked up now?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected], There is a feed mill down the road from me in Johnstown, Oh. They have fish delivered there every spring and fall. A lot of people order there fish there and everyone picks up their fish on delivery day. 

Could you put a flyer together with the pros and cons of tilapia in ponds. I will talk to them and see if they would agree to posting and hosting.

Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been thinking about it but I'm short on time and have no talent for such. If anybody else is handy at such work feel free. The bigger the order the cheaper for everyone.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I would be interested.......Best guess on price ? Dont need to know exact $$ just a rough ballpark estimate would help......Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

My best guess will be between $15 and $25 per pound delivered to your pond. I'd like to see them around $10 a pound. It really comes down to how many pounds get ordered. I'm sure he'd be willing to negotiate if we're talking thousands of pounds rather than hundreds. I think they're paying $15-$20 down South. This seems really high considering market prices for tilapia but hauling live fish is expensive. Even at $20 per pound it's still economical considering the prices of chemicals and forage.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks !!
I had no idea of the $/lb so all i wanted was an idea. I agree about the price of the fish compared to chemicals it seems like a no brainer for me...Keep us posted.........Thanks
redheads


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Good tilapia article http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/May/04/fish-tale/


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd take 10 pounds.


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 5, 2009)

I am interested in 10 pounds in Clermont County, near Cincinnati.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Anything happening with an order for this Spring?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Only one I know of at the moment

email: [email protected]


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I would probably do 30 lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's another option I came across on accident near Bowling Green, Ohio

http://www.ibnature.com/spring2010news.pdf


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here's another option I came across on accident near Bowling Green, Ohio
> 
> http://www.ibnature.com/spring2010news.pdf


Thanks for the lead.

I called IBN and they say they will have them available in early June. 

I question if they will be actually be available. IBN gets their tilapia from Rex. 

I called Rex to order 25lbs this morning and he told me that he can not fill my order and that he can't fill many of the orders he already has including many of his early prepaid orders. He did not sound like he would be able to meet the volume to supply IBN, but I don't know for sure. IBN's price is pretty steep. He said the cold weather in the south killed off a bunch of the tilapia and there is a shortage.

He did say he *may* have some available later (July/August?) that would be smaller in size and at a reduced price.

I think there is a huge market potentail for these fish in Ohio and surrounding states if you can get them and have them delivered and a fair purchase price. I hope someone can find a way to match supply with demand.

Hey BigJoshy, do you want to turn my barn into a fish hatchery?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I ordered ten lbs. today they should be in next week. They were thirty dollars per pound plus $2.10 per lb. for bagging with oxogen.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't read the whole thread so excuse me if I'm off base. Look into an asian supermarket. The ones in Cleveland cary live Talapia (plus chanel and bullhead catfish, bluegill, and "green" bass) at decent prices.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Boss, mixed sex is the key. Problem with tilapia at most fish markets here is they are all male because they are farm raised and males grow a lot faster. They use a "supermale" for breeding. Basically this a lab created stud that has YY chromosomes rather than a the normal XY for a male. When a Supermale tilapia breeds with an XX female the resulting young are always XY=Male.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am in for 50lbs...I have almost 2 acres. I need a price though because I am not looking to break the bank here.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

leupy said:


> I ordered ten lbs. today they should be in next week. They were thirty dollars per pound plus $2.10 per lb. for bagging with oxogen.


leupy, Just curious, Where did you order your tilapia from? Thanks


----------

